# Ordered Funtime software - gave up on Coreldraw



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

After frustrating myself for over a week, I downloaded the WinPC demo and gave it a try. It was soooo easy. Yes there are still some things I can't quite figure out, but doing rhinestone fill on lettering was a piece of cake. Hopefully the Funtime software is the same (according to previous threads it pretty much is).

I ordered from Rhinestone Designz and they were awesome about answering my questions and getting my order shipped out right away. I should have it really soon and I can't wait. I also ordered the rhinestone tape and decal stuff from them as well to get me started.

Next is finding someone to make the rhinestone templates for me until I can afford a cutter of my own.

I am so excited about doing car decals. I think they will be a big seller at the horse shows I do. My daughter already wants the barrel racing one I designed for her truck  

You all are great inspiration to me. Thanks for all the help and inspiration! !


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck to you!! Rhinestoning is really addictive so be prepared to spend a lot of time doing it. There have been a few days that I have been off work from the real job and my husband still had to work and I sit down for a little while to do a design or two and then my husband comes home and asks if I have been doing this all day. Well the answer has been yes, but I ended up doing about 10 designs. I don't get much else done around the house but I have been having fun and I am getting paid for this too!!


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Based on what I have seen with both programs, you went the right way for rhinestone templates.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good choice I got mine this past week after doing just the same thing. it will be easier after the use of the demo. I am having a good time, just did a test cut of different sized circles for the stones I have on some Hartco samples, Will be cutting designs today too. If you would like to swap notes and learn I am here lurking and learning too.

Evie



irish said:


> After frustrating myself for over a week, I downloaded the WinPC demo and gave it a try. It was soooo easy. Yes there are still some things I can't quite figure out, but doing rhinestone fill on lettering was a piece of cake. Hopefully the Funtime software is the same (according to previous threads it pretty much is).
> 
> I ordered from Rhinestone Designz and they were awesome about answering my questions and getting my order shipped out right away. I should have it really soon and I can't wait. I also ordered the rhinestone tape and decal stuff from them as well to get me started.
> 
> ...


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

i agree that the Funtime will probably be as good as Corel Draw for rhinestones. I ust it for doing fonts and it saves time over corel draw for that but I still do my images with corel draw and Luis's macro for putting dot objects to path. I just about always move almost all the dots to please my eye anyway and am getting better at it all the time with Corel Draw.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If anyone needs anyhelp, It does not matter where you purchased your software,, i have alot of free lesson videos I have made.
Feel free to view them at wnpcsign2010
under lessons.
If you need a video made please ask.
I sure dont know everything, but what i do know I am happy to share.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i have alot of free lesson videos I have made.


Nice, why not post the videos here so people can view them?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Which program will best support my Graphtec CE 5000-60 cutter? How about plugin's for it.

Thanks all.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> Which program will best support my Graphtec CE 5000-60 cutter? How about plugin's for it.
> 
> Thanks all.


 Good choice on your cutter.  Corel Draw has cutting master to cut directly from Corel Draw and I believe Illistrator has one too. I also thing Funtime will cut to that cutter but I haven't tried it yet. I think Mrs B. has tried it with success though.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Terry. I use the plugin for AI now but would like to have it with SW that I purchase for rhinestones. I am between Idesign R Ce and ACS. Both are around 400 bucks and just trying to save a cup of coffee or two.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> If anyone needs anyhelp, It does not matter where you purchased your software,, i have alot of free lesson videos I have made.
> Feel free to view them at wnpcsign2010
> under lessons.
> If you need a video made please ask.
> ...


I have to agree with Rodney here, why send people to other sites when you can post them here for us all to watch  That way in the future, it could help a lot of people to just be able to watch them right here in this thread  Or you could even make a thread something like " Videos I have made for winpc or funtime to help others" and then post your videos in that thread, that way people would know what is in the thread. That would be a great idea


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have often wondered about that , if it was ok to post videos,,, as I see other members here direct poeple to you tube or their sites. alot....to view their videos.

Thanks for suggesting that I post them.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Its not a problem posting videos as long as they are not advertising your company. As long as they are not promoting your site or products you are selling, like saying hey come buy here, and are clearly just instructional videos they are perfectly fine to post.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

If you see members posting links that lead to their owns sites that is clearly self promotion. Posting instructional videos is ok, but not linking to your site. If you see someone linking to their own site, its because we obviously have not seen it or it has not been reported to us.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Word of caution Chuck. Research has shown that the4 I-Design and the ACS Studio are made by the same people and the I-Design programs has quite a bit missing from it that the ACS does have. If I were in your position, I would definatly contact Mrs Bacon about the ability to cut directly from Funtime to the Graphtec CE5000-60. I'm sure it does but can't find that set of posts to verify it. If you hold on awhile, I'll get time someday soon to try cutting from funtime itself and post about it. Just don't let me forget. I have a few things of the utmost importance taking up most of my time and attention.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> Its not a problem posting videos as long as they are not advertising your company. As long as they are not promoting your site or products you are selling, like saying hey come buy here, and are clearly just instructional videos they are perfectly fine to post.


 

I dont sell wnpc so that is not a problem but i know i do mention the support site for anyone that needs help in them,, 

I will try to make some as needed by someone very generic,, to post here when needed,, thanks for clearing that up,,i have wondered for a long time how it works,, there fore i have not posted any here , just in case.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I dont sell wnpc so that is not a problem but i know i do mention the support site for anyone that needs help in them,,
> 
> I will try to make some as needed by someone very generic,, to post here when needed,, thanks for clearing that up,,i have wondered for a long time how it works,, there fore i have not posted any here , just in case.


 
Yes, please post them here. 

I know that you have A LOT of videos and they are VERY helpful.

Maybe a thread on this would be nice. I think so.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Sandy Jo, please post your videos. It is very helpful to all of us to see the videos. Even if we have been using the software for a while we may not have found some short cuts or other ways to do things that others have found. That is the main reason most of us are even on this forum is to find our things that may make things easier for ourselves and to help others to find things that may make theirs easier. Thanks again to everyone that has posted videos and any help on this forum!!!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I would love to see them in a separate post so that we don't have to jump around trying to find them- I have seen some and Sandy does a great job on them


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

WooHoo! My software arrived today! So if I am MIA, it is because I am playing


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great news Irish!! Have fun and enjoy!! I'm glad you have the time to go off and play with it!!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Having a problem setting up my Graphtec from Funtime. Mrs B. What settings for cutter are you using and how do i set the material size to what it actualy is. Couldn't figure out how to input custom paper with a size for roll feed.


----------



## apparelprincess (Jun 17, 2010)

Terry,
I also use Corel for designing my templates. It consumes ALL my time!! Any advice for "fill" aspect? The way I am doing it now takes so long and I end up moving tons and tons of stones. Help! Please
Thanks,
AP


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

apparelprincess said:


> Terry,
> I also use Corel for designing my templates. It consumes ALL my time!! Any advice for "fill" aspect? The way I am doing it now takes so long and I end up moving tons and tons of stones. Help! Please
> Thanks,
> AP


 One thing that helps is to have and use the FDO2P macro (fix dotted objects to path). There are some funtions that I haven't used yetlike after it breaks the "paths" into smaller segments and rearainging the dots a whole line at a time bot you can do as much with the "shape" tool and the "spray/blend" tools in Corel Draw. To be honest with you, to get the look I want without any large blank areas, I just about move every circle in the patterrn myself. I know it takes a lot of time but, when making a design for a template that will hopefully sell hundreds od decals, I feel the time is worth it. I also get a little faster as I do more work. I learn to use little things like moving the "center" of a line to one end and make it "swing" a group of circles instead of rotate and the "duplicate" (Ctrl D) thing will make duplicates of a whole line or area of circles at one time if you see that you are going to need to use more than one "set" of circles aligned in a manner closley matching one you have already in place. Then you can just move a few around. This is something I do with images that don't do well with contour lines for placing circles on. It basicly comes down to practice with your software and things will get easier and faster.


----------

